# Do perceive yourself as a 'loser'



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

I know I sometimes feel like everything I'm doing in this world is wrong or not enough. And I often feel like a loser. So I thought to post this question.


----------



## Wagnerian (Aug 5, 2014)

No....I live with my mom or dad depending on the season, am afraid to be in public, don't have a job (I _hate_ working) or any forward momentum in my life at this juncture, but I don't think I'm a loser. Deep down I believe myself to be beyond talented, beyond great......the only sad thing is right now I'm disconnected from life and the world.


----------



## ShadowUser18 (Jul 25, 2013)

I see myself more as an underachiever with lots of potential but a lack of motivation. I just wished I had some sort of a drive for success.


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

No because that wont help at all.Why would you want to think of yourself like that?


----------



## ghoskin (Jun 20, 2014)

Total loser in the sense that I never tried to win, just ran away.


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

I'm talented enough to be successful, but my mental health issues have stifled my progress repeatedly to the point that it's getting harder to pick myself up again. 

In any case, the label "loser" is unhelpful. Lose that label like a loser.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

I call myself a nerd every day of my life. I am one of the uncoolest people alive.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

I used to be like










But now that I have become God I bask in my own glory all the time.


----------



## burgerchuckie (May 31, 2012)

Purple Clouds said:


> I see myself more as an underachiever with lots of potential but a lack of motivation. I just wished I had some sort of a drive for success.


This was me before BUT now I started to believe in myself and make plans :yes


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

100% pure sugarcane loser.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Yes, but I have no idea what I've lost.


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

Yea but that's coo


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Yeah but I am one but it's ok


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

I know most people consider me a loser, and sometimes, when I'm down, I start to agree with them, but most of the time I'm just ****ing awesome.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

occasionally feel like it, it but i'm not


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I do. I have little confidence in who I am & let others opinions of me affect me way too much


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Yes I'm quite aware I'm my own worst enemy, but I'm actually quite useful when I'm not beating myself up


----------



## Sinatra (Mar 13, 2013)

I complain about my life being so ****ty but I only put minimal effort into self improvement. Yeah lol I'm definitely a loser


----------



## Andras96 (Mar 28, 2014)

I *AM *a loser, and there's nothing in this universe that can change that.


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

yeah but w/e


----------



## pocketbird (Jun 30, 2014)

I don't think it as something depressing or anything, but I'm somewhat a loser.


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Honestly, is this thread even surprising?


----------



## snubs (Feb 14, 2014)

As long as Im somehow better than you, you're a winner in my book. jk. Imagine treating friends & family like that for a second, as long as I, even if only in my mind, am better than you, you're a winner in my book. There are people like that out there. but yes I am a loser


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

No "I don't feel like a loser because I'm too narcissistic for reality" option? WHAT KIND OF QUESTION IS THIS??


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I think I have potential, but I waste it.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Based off how well I'm meeting my personal expectations I have for myself then I totes am a loser, plus I shamelessly said 'totes', so you tell me.


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

Proud to be a loser.


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

Andras96 said:


> I *AM *a loser, and there's nothing in this universe that can change that.


It's a bit too early to believe so - you are only 18 years old. Everything can change for better still. Life is changeable.


----------



## East (Jul 22, 2013)

Yeah and I probably am one but I'm trying my best y'know?? ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

I rox my own sox on a constant basis - how could I be a loser.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I feel like I have the potential to not be a loser, but I am indeed a loser. 

Baby steps. I'm taking them.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I think of myself as a loser occasionally, but I have to remember that I have been through a LOT in the time of my latest SA bout.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Yeah I feel like a loser and think of myself as one most of the time.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

hmm. at this point I do not feel like it or think it. I feel as if I have a good deal of time yet.... to lead a life of more respect. I have not yet lost hope and I am trying now ..

I just wish I had tried harder some years ago.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Misunderstood is more like it. But others consider me to be a loser.


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Well, I'm certainly not a winner. I give myself an A for effort, though.


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

Even this guy, has more going for him and is a 'Winner', compared to me....


----------



## Dre12 (Jul 25, 2014)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Oh my god yes, but somebody needs to post the song


'In the time of Chimpanzees I was a Monkey'. Such resonance. Such fail.

I am a serious underachiever so I have to consider myself a loser.

On the flip side, in the time of atheists, Beck is a Scientologist. Looks like you can still be a tool even with talent and success.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Yup


----------



## Dre12 (Jul 25, 2014)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Looks like I stepped into one of those 'everyone knows more about some celebrity than me' things again, I just like the song.


Tom Cruise?

I went to see Beck back in the day. He had this DJ doing some crazy scratching (it was cool in the 90s) on the decks, the DJ was also wearing a pantomime horses head, or maybe that was the acid, either way it was a bloody good show.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Cletis said:


> Misunderstood is more like it. But others consider me to be a loser.





truant said:


> I know most people consider me a loser, and sometimes, when I'm down, I start to agree with them, but most of the time I'm just ****ing awesome.


^ Something like this (these?).


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

*Loser, Nobody, Cipher, Non-Human Being, Worthless Bum, A Worm*

Yep!

*I am a loser with a capital "L".
*
_If *I* do not screw things up, then* Fate* looks on me and laughs and snickers and says, "I am going to mess up this poor pathetic SOB and have some fun with him!"_

Then after both Fate and me have both crapped on me, _
the rest of the human race has a go at me and craps all over me too! 
_
LOL. 
*How is THAT for a pity party!*

*In all seriousness, yes, I do consider myself a loser.*

*I have accomplished very little in my life despite my having a good education and lots of opportunities.*

*My problem is not having a good mind, it is my very poor inability to work and deal with people effectively* which negates much of what I attempt to do.`I can do all kinds of useful things, but I cannot be with people most of the time as a "*normal*" person and it fouls too many things up. :rain:cry


----------



## Arkiasis (Jun 29, 2013)

i know I'm a loser.


----------



## Znuffle (Jul 22, 2014)

44 losers....

Really?..

I can tell every single one of you people why you're not losers..
Tell me why you think you're a loser and I'll tell you why you're not.

I can do that all day baby!


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

hehe above



Not anymore. Everyone has unique skills and qualities that can provide potential for them to thrive and prosper..self improvement and general self worth


----------



## Cyzygy (Feb 21, 2011)

According to some website I found, here are the 10 qualities of a loser and how they apply to me:

Inhibited integrity(don't do what you say/think) - false
Unnecessary gossip and slander - false
Chronic pessimism - true
Pass an injured man - false
No ambitions - false
Mean and hateful - false
Don’t believe in or respect yourself - sometimes
Quit before you sweat - sometimes
Closed mindedness - false
Take no responsibility - false

So I'm roughly ~20% loser.


----------

